# Bandit 2250xp grinder, what are ur thoughts...



## OLD MAN GRINDER

Has anybody had a chance to demo the new bandit 2250xp hyd drive grinder??
If not what are ur thoughts on this machine, i kind of like the idea of not having to
mess with belts etc, also like the idea of the 50" swing, compared to my 252...

Any info would be appreciated..

Bob...


----------



## jr680681974

*bandit 2250 demo*



OLD MAN GRINDER said:


> Has anybody had a chance to demo the new bandit 2250xp hyd drive grinder??
> If not what are ur thoughts on this machine, i kind of like the idea of not having to
> mess with belts etc, also like the idea of the 50" swing, compared to my 252...
> 
> Any info would be appreciated..
> 
> Bob...



hello, I just demoed a new 2250 and was impressed so much I am buying it. I've used a 252 and this unit smokes it, performance and stability. We ground out a fresh ash stump about 22 inches in diameter. I also demoed a used bandit 2150 on this stump and really liked the 2250 more. The 2150 has alot of balls but not as smooth as the new 2250. I'll put alot of hours on it in the next few months so will review this new unit later this summer. Bandit smokes vermeer in products and customer service too. I'll be buying a bandit chipper when I sell my vermeer bc1400 too.


----------



## stumper63

Any early impressions on the 2250? What engine did the 2150 that you compared it to have on it, 27hp?
Thanks

Stumper63


----------



## jr680681974

stumper63 said:


> Any early impressions on the 2250? What engine did the 2150 that you compared it to have on it, 27hp?
> Thanks
> 
> Stumper63



hello, We have put about 9 hours on it and I like it. The 2150 had a 37hp, it was used unit and I think it had some dull teeth or something. But the 2250 was brand new. It was way quieter, smoother, and smaller and brand new for only $3000 difference in price so that's why I went with it. Production will be better with the 2150 with good teeth I'm sure. We got a cat sg16 for our skidloader for front yard trees and it works sweet. I think the new 2150 is around $23000 and the new 2250 was $17000. The unit used 2150 we demoed was at ditch witch omaha NE for $13,900. I think this 2250 will be a good unit for doing small to medium sized stumps, and an occasional large stump and will offer low maintenance since its all hydraulic. 
Jay


----------



## Bigstumps

I can't believe a 2250 with 27HP will out grind a 2150 with 37HP. Something must have been seriously wrong with the 2150!!

You can take a Rayco 1672M and out grind the 1672DXH easily - same thing has to apply here. 

The 2250 can't really have any more power than the mini skid mount grinders - 25HP Hydros - and they are not good


----------



## jr680681974

Bigstumps said:


> I can't believe a 2250 with 27HP will out grind a 2150 with 37HP. Something must have been seriously wrong with the 2150!!
> 
> You can take a Rayco 1672M and out grind the 1672DXH easily - same thing has to apply here.
> 
> The 2250 can't really have any more power than the mini skid mount grinders - 25HP Hydros - and they are not good



yes i agree, It won't out grind the 2150 but I chose it because it was a nicer machine for the money and for my use. The 2150 might of had dull teeth, I liked the 2250 and still do but its still new. I like out cat mounted stump grinder more, its fast and easy to operate. Our cat is 80hp and flow rate is 22 gpm, works pretty good. 2250 is nice for small to medium sized stumps and feel I'd be grinding for hours on a 40+ inch stump but that's what our bigger grinder is for. This 2250 is way better than the vermeer 252.


----------



## blakleynsr

*blakleynsr*



jr680681974 said:


> yes i agree, It won't out grind the 2150 but I chose it because it was a nicer machine for the money and for my use. The 2150 might of had dull teeth, I liked the 2250 and still do but its still new. I like out cat mounted stump grinder more, its fast and easy to operate. Our cat is 80hp and flow rate is 22 gpm, works pretty good. 2250 is nice for small to medium sized stumps and feel I'd be grinding for hours on a 40+ inch stump but that's what our bigger grinder is for. This 2250 is way better than the vermeer 252.



I spoke with a bandit rep yesterday and she informed me that they make this Bandit Model with the Hydrostatic Direct-Drive in a variety of engines, anywhere from the kohler 35, 38, and the kubota 35 and 44.2 diesel. Its call the Bandit 2550xp. Its very pricy.


----------



## jr680681974

blakleynsr said:


> I spoke with a bandit rep yesterday and she informed me that they make this Bandit Model with the Hydrostatic Direct-Drive in a variety of engines, anywhere from the kohler 35, 38, and the kubota 35 and 44.2 diesel. Its call the Bandit 2550xp. Its very pricy.



The bandit 2250 only comes with a 27 hp kohler but there are bigger models that have those engine choices. I'd guess that those machines would range anywhere from $23K-$40K. A new 2250 is around $17K. If I ground stumps 5 days a week, and large stumps mainly, the 2250 wouldn't have been my choice, I would have got a larger unit. I had a minor hydraulic problem but Ditch Witch fixed it right away, otherwise we like this unit alot. I don't know anything about the 2250xp.


----------



## blakleynsr

*blakleynsr*



jr680681974 said:


> The bandit 2250 only comes with a 27 hp kohler but there are bigger models that have those engine choices. I'd guess that those machines would range anywhere from $23K-$40K. A new 2250 is around $17K. If I ground stumps 5 days a week, and large stumps mainly, the 2250 wouldn't have been my choice, I would have got a larger unit. I had a minor hydraulic problem but Ditch Witch fixed it right away, otherwise we like this unit alot. I don't know anything about the 2250xp.



Those larger units as you referred to is called the 2550xp. Which features the wireless remote, 4x4 and larger engines up to the 44.2 kubota turbo and you're just about right on the price. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jr680681974

blakleynsr said:


> Those larger units as you referred to is called the 2550xp. Which features the wireless remote, 4x4 and larger engines up to the 44.2 kubota turbo and you're just about right on the price. Thanks for the info.



oh I bet them 2550xp's are real nice. Good luck in your stump grinder shopping or research.


----------



## Bigstumps

Just looked at Bandit website - didn't see the 2550. If I was going to buy a hydrostat, which I'm not for many reasons (heat, power loss, repair costs,) it would be a Rayco. If anyone knows hydros it is Rayco.

I wouldn't buy anything from anybody that is 1st year out of the gate. Been there, done that, had the headaches - can you say Vermeer SC505!

Whatever happened to that Bandit with the crazy hydro motor right in the middle of the cutterwheel - looked like a star. Why did they abandon that??

I understand the lure of hydros - no belts, bearings, clutch - but if you don't think a hydro pump, or motor is inexpensive you are wrong, and when one goes the contamination takes out the other - I've been that route too. Rayco sells them rebuilt and it will make you cry.

I guess the performance just isn't there for me, unless I buy the big 140HP Rayco tow behind, but that thing is monstrous!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

JR, any up date on your 2250XP??

Im looking at getting 2150XP (38hp) or 2250XP, but not sure yet, need to research it for awhile....I hope they will give the option of the 38hp on the 2250xp at some point....

If you got pics or vid post it up...thanks


----------



## blakleynsr

*blakleynsr*



woodsman44 said:


> JR, any up date on your 2250XP??
> 
> Im looking at getting 2150XP (38hp) or 2250XP, but not sure yet, need to research it for awhile....I hope they will give the option of the 38hp on the 2250xp at some point....
> 
> If you got pics or vid post it up...thanks



1. The 2250xp is a pretty serious machine and it was designed primarily for the stump grinder beginners and the rental market because of the ease of use and low maintenance cost. It run around 17,000 bucks. You really can't compare a belt driven machine to a hydrostatic drive machine. The way hydros are design their will be a slight power loss. The main point in using a hydro machine is the ease of use and maintenance cost. Don't take me wrong, there is nothing wrong with the belt driven machines. They operate and work very well. What will be the determining factor as to which one you end of getting is; you have to answer this personal question "whats in your wallet?"

2. For now the 2250 will only come with the 27hp kohler. If you want a bigger engine you will have to step up to the 2550xp which will be hitting the market soon and a variety of engines will be offer on this machine. Of course it will cost more money to purchase. Look for bandit to offer the 35hp briggs & stratton, 38hp kohler, 35.1 kubota and the 44.2hp kubota.

I spoke with a bandit rep yesterday and we had an extensive discussion on the NEW HYDROSTATIC DRIVE stump grinders. This link will give you all the spec on the 2250xp: Bandit Industries, Inc.

This link will give you a video of the 2250 in action: Bandit Model 2250 XP Hydrostatic Direct-Drive - YouTube

I hope you find this helpful and take care


----------



## jr680681974

yeah the 2250 with the 38hp would be way better. I still like it, its a small stump grinder. If you're doing alot of larger stumps, get the 2150. You'll spend a bit more like 6000-$7000 according to our dealer here but it'll be worth it to ya if you are grinding out large stumps most of the week. We have a larger stumper for our CAT loader so this 2250 works great for the smaller to medium sized stumps. I don't have any pics or video, dam phone cam is busted. good luck with your research


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

blakleynsr said:


> 1. The 2250xp is a pretty serious machine and it was designed primarily for the stump grinder beginners and the rental market because of the ease of use and low maintenance cost. It run around 17,000 bucks. You really can't compare a belt driven machine to a hydrostatic drive machine. The way hydros are design their will be a slight power loss. The main point in using a hydro machine is the ease of use and maintenance cost. Don't take me wrong, there is nothing wrong with the belt driven machines. They operate and work very well. What will be the determining factor as to which one you end of getting is; you have to answer this personal question "whats in your wallet?"
> 
> 2. For now the 2250 will only come with the 27hp kohler. If you want a bigger engine you will have to step up to the 2550xp which will be hitting the market soon and a variety of engines will be offer on this machine. Of course it will cost more money to purchase. Look for bandit to offer the 35hp briggs & stratton, 38hp kohler, 35.1 kubota and the 44.2hp kubota.
> 
> I spoke with a bandit rep yesterday and we had an extensive discussion on the NEW HYDROSTATIC DRIVE stump grinders. This link will give you all the spec on the 2250xp: Bandit Industries, Inc.
> 
> This link will give you a video of the 2250 in action: Bandit Model 2250 XP Hydrostatic Direct-Drive - YouTube
> 
> I hope you find this helpful and take care



Blake, good info, thanks for posting it, very helpfull


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

jr680681974 said:


> yeah the 2250 with the 38hp would be way better. I still like it, its a small stump grinder. If you're doing alot of larger stumps, get the 2150. You'll spend a bit more like 6000-$7000 according to our dealer here but it'll be worth it to ya if you are grinding out large stumps most of the week. We have a larger stumper for our CAT loader so this 2250 works great for the smaller to medium sized stumps. I don't have any pics or video, dam phone cam is busted. good luck with your research



jr, thanks, I feel the 38hp would be better, xtra hp's for the hydro-stat, or the 44kabota diesel, mabey it would be better on Large stumps??

I like the idea of less parts to break and lower purchase price, but like said before, the hydrostat needs more hp than the belt drive.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Been watching vids on bandit stump grinders and noticed about every stump was dry and rotted...lol...they need to get some vid of fresh cut stumps..


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

blakleynsr said:


> 1. The 2250xp is a pretty serious machine and it was designed primarily for the stump grinder beginners and the rental market because of the ease of use and low maintenance cost. It run around 17,000 bucks. You really can't compare a belt driven machine to a hydrostatic drive machine. The way hydros are design their will be a slight power loss. The main point in using a hydro machine is the ease of use and maintenance cost. Don't take me wrong, there is nothing wrong with the belt driven machines. They operate and work very well. What will be the determining factor as to which one you end of getting is; you have to answer this personal question "whats in your wallet?"
> 
> 2. For now the 2250 will only come with the 27hp kohler. If you want a bigger engine you will have to step up to the 2550xp which will be hitting the market soon and a variety of engines will be offer on this machine. Of course it will cost more money to purchase. Look for bandit to offer the 35hp briggs & stratton, 38hp kohler, 35.1 kubota and the 44.2hp kubota.
> 
> I spoke with a bandit rep yesterday and we had an extensive discussion on the NEW HYDROSTATIC DRIVE stump grinders. This link will give you all the spec on the 2250xp: Bandit Industries, Inc.
> 
> This link will give you a video of the 2250 in action: Bandit Model 2250 XP Hydrostatic Direct-Drive - YouTube
> 
> I hope you find this helpful and take care



Blake, did they tell you a date it will be avalible and price on the new 2550xp??


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER

woodsman44 said:


> Been watching vids on bandit stump grinders and noticed about every stump was dry and rotted...lol...they need to get some vid of fresh cut stumps..



I noticed that also, when looking at grinding video's they allways seem to be grinding
either rotted or small stumps, believe me the 2150xp is a great stump grinder for a
38 hp machine, i have done about 250 stumps with mine so far..

By the way i paid 19300, not much over the 2250 price..

Bob...


----------



## jr680681974

woodsman44 said:


> jr, thanks, I feel the 38hp would be better, xtra hp's for the hydro-stat, or the 44kabota diesel, mabey it would be better on Large stumps??
> 
> I like the idea of less parts to break and lower purchase price, but like said before, the hydrostat needs more hp than the belt drive.



I agree, I may trade up to a larger unit eventually. The small 2250 will do the large stumps, it just takes more time and does bog down. I bet the 44hp would be a real nice unit. Good luck


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

OLD MAN GRINDER said:


> I noticed that also, when looking at grinding video's they allways seem to be grinding
> either rotted or small stumps, believe me the 2150xp is a great stump grinder for a
> 38 hp machine, i have done about 250 stumps with mine so far..
> 
> By the way i paid 19300, not much over the 2250 price..
> 
> Bob...



LOL, so its not just me!
Bob, thanks for the info 



jr680681974 said:


> I agree, I may trade up to a larger unit eventually. The small 2250 will do the large stumps, it just takes more time and does bog down. I bet the 44hp would be a real nice unit. Good luck



jr, all your info helps much, thanks for posting, keep me up dated on your 2250xp


----------



## blakleynsr

*Blakleynsr*



woodsman44 said:


> Blake, did they tell you a date it will be avalible and price on the new 2550xp??



Yes on the price and no on the date of availability.

I'm somewhat frustration with business dealings in general. Just like they do on gas saving cars. They over charge you because its a gas saver eating up almost all the saving you could possible save up front and hope that the car does develop and serious problems. Same on the stump grinder, yes there are no belts and low maintenance but they charge more for the machine because of that, eating up the projected saving of owning one of these machines. Either way you will pay. Belts or no belts, you will pay for belts if they are there or not there.

Email me at [email protected] and I will load up the price quote sent to me on all the different engine combinations.


----------



## jr680681974

blakleynsr said:


> Yes on the price and no on the date of availability.
> 
> I'm somewhat frustration with business dealings in general. Just like they do on gas saving cars. They over charge you because its a gas saver eating up almost all the saving you could possible save up front and hope that the car does develop and serious problems. Same on the stump grinder, yes there are no belts and low maintenance but they charge more for the machine because of that, eating up the projected saving of owning one of these machines. Either way you will pay. Belts or no belts, you will pay for belts if they are there or not there.
> 
> Email me at [email protected] and I will load up the price quote sent to me on all the different engine combinations.



We paid $17,000 for our 2250, dealer told us a new 2150 with the 38hp would be $23,000, and they would have to order the 2150 which could be two months before it arrived. They did have a used 2150 that had been their rental unit for a few years for around $14,000. Price and availability was a major factor in our decision too.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER

jr680681974 said:


> We paid $17,000 for our 2250, dealer told us a new 2150 with the 38hp would be $23,000, and they would have to order the 2150 which could be two months before it arrived. They did have a used 2150 that had been their rental unit for a few years for around $14,000. Price and availability was a major factor in our decision too.



Looks like dealer was giving u the run-around....i paid 19300 for my 2150xp brand new,
38hp kohler and they gave me 3500 for my used 252 which i only paid 4000 for and used
for 2 years, so overall i thought a very good deal...

Bob...


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

blakleynsr said:


> Yes on the price and no on the date of availability.
> 
> I'm somewhat frustration with business dealings in general. Just like they do on gas saving cars. They over charge you because its a gas saver eating up almost all the saving you could possible save up front and hope that the car does develop and serious problems. Same on the stump grinder, yes there are no belts and low maintenance but they charge more for the machine because of that, eating up the projected saving of owning one of these machines. Either way you will pay. Belts or no belts, you will pay for belts if they are there or not there.
> 
> Email me at [email protected] and I will load up the price quote sent to me on all the different engine combinations.



Blakley, I will shoot you and email,
thanks


----------



## Bigstumps

Some of you obviously never saw the Bandit 3400. I got completely screwed by them on this and had to get a lawyer to make the dealer take it back.

Rick's Tree Service LLC Bandit Stump Grinder - YouTube

I am sure Bandit threw that 3400 on the market and never did any type of long term reliability testing. They don't offer it any more and act like it never happened!!!

If you think getting rid of the belts = no maintenance I would disagree. 

Bandit and the GA dealer (now out of business) touted this as the greatest thing ever. Once the wheel drive blew up 3 times everybody tried to run from their responsibility. Now it is like dejavu all over again. When the bearings go out in that hydraulic motor - what do you think that is going to cost?? 

Rick's Tree Service LLC Bandit Stump Grinder - YouTube

If I was going to buy a small hydro it would be the Toro with the 38HP on tracks - at least Toro might stand behind it - I know Bandit won't!

I guess time will tell.


----------



## blakleynsr

*blakleynsr*



woodsman44 said:


> blakley, i will shoot you and email,
> thanks



here are the prices of the 2550xp with the different engine combination and options. Drop the options drop the cost of the machine. ***note these are my quotes, you maybe able to get a better deal than i can. One thing i forgot to inquire about was if a backfill blade would come with this model. It doesn't matter they will probably just charge more.

Take care

model 2550xp..........................20,000.00
*kubota 44.2 engine...............10,050.00
four wheel drive.....................1,425.00
tac & hour meter........................215.00
hydro pres chk sys....................265.00
wireless remote......................4,925.00
greentooth kit...........................495.00
total unit price.....................37,373.00
5% discount............................1,868.75
dealer prep................................400.00
unit price...............................35,906.25
ga tax 7%................................2,513.44
freight/shipping.........................600.00
customer total.....................39,019.69

model 2550xp........................20,000.00
*kohler 38hp engine..............2,995.00
four wheel drive..................1,425.00
tac & hour meter.....................215.00
hydro pres chk sys.................265.00
wireless remote...................4,925.00
greentooth kit........................495.00
total unit price..................30,320.00
5% discount..........................1,516.00
dealer prep..............................400.00
unit price............................29,204.00
ga tax 7%.............................2,044.28
freight/shipping......................600.00
customer total..................31,848.28

model 2550xp.......................20,000.00
*briggs & stratton 35hp......2,895.00
four wheel drive..................1,425.00
tac & hour meter.....................215.00
hydro pres chk sys..................265.00
wireless remote....................4,925.00
greentooth kit.........................495.00
total unit price....................30,220.00
5% discount...........................1,511.00
dealer prep................................400.00
unit price...............................29,109.00
ga tax 7%................................2,037.63
freight/shipping........................600.00
customer total.....................31,746.63


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Blakley, awesome, thanks for posting prices with options!!!

Wow, didnt think remote would cost that much...ouch!!..lol...but would want it for sure.


----------



## blakleynsr

*blakleynsr*



woodsman44 said:


> Blakley, awesome, thanks for posting prices with options!!!
> 
> Wow, didnt think remote would cost that much...ouch!!..lol...but would want it for sure.



You're welcome. I think the best option would be to go with the 38hp kolher because the 44.2 kubota cost too much.

Take Care


----------



## Mowingman

I think you will be disappointed with the performance of this machin. The hydraulics on the wheel motor eat a BUNCH of HP. I had a big Bandit 2900T. I also have owned a belt-drive Carlton 7015TRX. The Bandit engine was a good bit larger in HP, but the Carlton with the belt drive way outperformed the Bandit.
If you buy one of these little hydraulic wheel machines, get all the HP you can buy on it. you will need all of it, and more. 
I am not an engineer, but I know for a fact that a hydraulic motor drive, will consume a lot more HP than a properly designed belt drive system. My GUESS is that you will lose 10HP or so in that wheel motor, and, that is HP that will not be available at the cutting tips where you need it.
I suggest demos on a belt drive and on a hydro drive, with machines having the same size engine, if at all possible.
Jeff


----------



## blakleynsr

*blakleynsr*



Mowingman said:


> I think you will be disappointed with the performance of this machin. The hydraulics on the wheel motor eat a BUNCH of HP. I had a big Bandit 2900T. I also have owned a belt-drive Carlton 7015TRX. The Bandit engine was a good bit larger in HP, but the Carlton with the belt drive way outperformed the Bandit.
> If you buy one of these little hydraulic wheel machines, get all the HP you can buy on it. you will need all of it, and more.
> I am not an engineer, but I know for a fact that a hydraulic motor drive, will consume a lot more HP than a properly designed belt drive system. My GUESS is that you will lose 10HP or so in that wheel motor, and, that is HP that will not be available at the cutting tips where you need it.
> I suggest demos on a belt drive and on a hydro drive, with machines having the same size engine, if at all possible.
> Jeff



I thank you so much for that information. I want the most bang for the buck and I was still leaning toward the belt driven machine. Now I know exactly what to do. Again Thanks


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Bigstumps said:


> Some of you obviously never saw the Bandit 3400. I got completely screwed by them on this and had to get a lawyer to make the dealer take it back.
> 
> Rick's Tree Service LLC Bandit Stump Grinder - YouTube
> 
> I am sure Bandit threw that 3400 on the market and never did any type of long term reliability testing. They don't offer it any more and act like it never happened!!!
> 
> If you think getting rid of the belts = no maintenance I would disagree.
> 
> Bandit and the GA dealer (now out of business) touted this as the greatest thing ever. Once the wheel drive blew up 3 times everybody tried to run from their responsibility. Now it is like dejavu all over again. When the bearings go out in that hydraulic motor - what do you think that is going to cost??
> 
> Rick's Tree Service LLC Bandit Stump Grinder - YouTube
> 
> If I was going to buy a small hydro it would be the Toro with the 38HP on tracks - at least Toro might stand behind it - I know Bandit won't!
> 
> I guess time will tell.



bigstump, sorry to here you had trouble with bandit, I hope this is a rare case.....



Mowingman said:


> I think you will be disappointed with the performance of this machin. The hydraulics on the wheel motor eat a BUNCH of HP. I had a big Bandit 2900T. I also have owned a belt-drive Carlton 7015TRX. The Bandit engine was a good bit larger in HP, but the Carlton with the belt drive way outperformed the Bandit.
> If you buy one of these little hydraulic wheel machines, get all the HP you can buy on it. you will need all of it, and more.
> I am not an engineer, but I know for a fact that a hydraulic motor drive, will consume a lot more HP than a properly designed belt drive system. My GUESS is that you will lose 10HP or so in that wheel motor, and, that is HP that will not be available at the cutting tips where you need it.
> I suggest demos on a belt drive and on a hydro drive, with machines having the same size engine, if at all possible.
> Jeff



Mowingman, thats good info on the hydrostat....sounds like belts are the way to go for now......


----------



## blakleynsr

*blakleynsr*



woodsman44 said:


> bigstump, sorry to here you had trouble with bandit, I hope this is a rare case.....
> 
> 
> 
> Mowingman, thats good info on the hydrostat....sounds like belts are the way to go for now......



I know and that is my plan.


----------



## jr680681974

blakleynsr said:


> I know and that is my plan.



After a couple dozen stumps with my 2250, I'm wishing I would have bought a 2150. Its fine for small stumps it just bogs down too much on larger stumps and its taking way too much time. I'll be trying to trade it in for the 2150, or maybe a 2550. I also had a small hydro problem where it would grind in reverse and hesitate but the dealer fixed it. I was real happy with it when I demoed it, and for the first few stumps, but thumbs down for the 2250 now.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER

jr680681974 said:


> After a couple dozen stumps with my 2250, I'm wishing I would have bought a 2150. Its fine for small stumps it just bogs down too much on larger stumps and its taking way too much time. I'll be trying to trade it in for the 2150, or maybe a 2550. I also had a small hydro problem where it would grind in reverse and hesitate but the dealer fixed it. I was real happy with it when I demoed it, and for the first few stumps, but thumbs down for the 2250 now.



You won't have that problem with the 2150xp, a 30 inch stump 15-20 minutes once u learn how to handle the chips,,,,100 hrs now,,,,only problem i had was with the dual wheels, when i tried to take them off the bolt galled up and had to be cut off, wouldn't even budge with a 1 inch drive air gun,,,,reported the problem to the dealer and bandit immed sent me the new updated dual wheel setup, much imp over the original, shouldn't be any galling problem,,,,great service from the dealer and the factory,,,,,would highly recommend the 2150xp...

Bob...


----------



## jr680681974

OLD MAN GRINDER said:


> You won't have that problem with the 2150xp, a 30 inch stump 15-20 minutes once u learn how to handle the chips,,,,100 hrs now,,,,only problem i had was with the dual wheels, when i tried to take them off the bolt galled up and had to be cut off, wouldn't even budge with a 1 inch drive air gun,,,,reported the problem to the dealer and bandit immed sent me the new updated dual wheel setup, much imp over the original, shouldn't be any galling problem,,,,great service from the dealer and the factory,,,,,would highly recommend the 2150xp...
> 
> Bob...



Thanks for the info Bob, I'm gonna talk to our dealer tomorrow on upgrading to the 2150. It sounds like you have had great luck with it, and many others too! I just don't want to spend the $23,000 for a new 2150, but it'll be worth it in the long run. too


----------



## blakleynsr

*blakleynsr*



jr680681974 said:


> Thanks for the info Bob, I'm gonna talk to our dealer tomorrow on upgrading to the 2150. It sounds like you have had great luck with it, and many others too! I just don't want to spend the $23,000 for a new 2150, but it'll be worth it in the long run. too



I figured the hydro machine wouldn't perform as well. Is there anyone out there running the kohler 27hp com pro engine on their stump grinder? If so tell me how it performs. I contemplating on purchasing a sp4012 with the 27hp kohler engine. It seem a little small for stump grinding.


----------



## Mowingman

The 27 Kohler is too small for the 4012. It might be ok for small stuff, say soft wood stumps under 18" dia. bigger, harder stumps will just take you forever. The big block gas engines with 30+ HP are better, but suck fuel at an alarming rate. The mininum I would recommend on the 4012 is the 44HP Kubota diesel. A smaller Kubota diesel is offered, but for just a little more money, you can get the 44hp Kubota on it.
I bought the 4012 with the 44HP Kubota and am very happy with it. Due to last years drought, I am now grinding larger stumps than I have ever been called to grind around here. Handles everything with ease, no serious bogging.
Jeff


----------



## blakleynsr

*blakleynsr*



Mowingman said:


> The 27 Kohler is too small for the 4012. It might be ok for small stuff, say soft wood stumps under 18" dia. bigger, harder stumps will just take you forever. The big block gas engines with 30+ HP are better, but suck fuel at an alarming rate. The mininum I would recommend on the 4012 is the 44HP Kubota diesel. A smaller Kubota diesel is offered, but for just a little more money, you can get the 44hp Kubota on it.
> I bought the 4012 with the 44HP Kubota and am very happy with it. Due to last years drought, I am now grinding larger stumps than I have ever been called to grind around here. Handles everything with ease, no serious bogging.
> Jeff



Thanks alot. That was some very good info. I almost made a huge mistake in getting one. I'm just going to wait and get the sp4012 with the 44hp kubota engine. That way I won't have to worry about upgrading and trying to sell that small grinder. By the way which do you recommend with the 44hp kubota engine, the carlton sp4012 or the bandit 2450xp? Which do you think if the better made machine?


----------



## Mowingman

I did extensive demos with a couple of 2540 machines. Check back a couple of months for my posts, comparing the 2450 with the 4012. I bought the 4012 and it is great.
Jeff


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER

jr680681974 said:


> Thanks for the info Bob, I'm gonna talk to our dealer tomorrow on upgrading to the 2150. It sounds like you have had great luck with it, and many others too! I just don't want to spend the $23,000 for a new 2150, but it'll be worth it in the long run. too



I paid 19,300 for mine, 38hp big block kohler, would have liked the diesel but just not in the cards at my age, but the engine is more than adequate for anything i have run into, just keep the teeth sharp, i am not afraid to tackle any stump with the 2150, also considered the carlton but opted for the bandit because of dealer availability..

Bob...


----------



## jr680681974

I sure wish I could get a 2150 for $19,300, come to find out today they have discontinued the 2150 and are replacing it with the 2550xp, and it will cost $24,000 with the 38hp gas, with swing out controls. Anybody seen or ran the new 2550's? I'm not going to buy one until I hear a few others review them and I sell my 2250.:bang:


----------



## Bigstumps

jr680681974 said:


> After a couple dozen stumps with my 2250, I'm wishing I would have bought a 2150. Its fine for small stumps it just bogs down too much on larger stumps and its taking way too much time. I'll be trying to trade it in for the 2150, or maybe a 2550. I also had a small hydro problem where it would grind in reverse and hesitate but the dealer fixed it. I was real happy with it when I demoed it, and for the first few stumps, but thumbs down for the 2250 now.



*Hate to say I told you so but.......*

"I can't believe a 2250 with 27HP will out grind a 2150 with 37HP. Something must have been seriously wrong with the 2150!!

You can take a Rayco 1672M and out grind the 1672DXH easily - same thing has to apply here. 

The 2250 can't really have any more power than the mini skid mount grinders - 25HP Hydros - and they are not good"

I told you so....

So now Bandit doesn't build the 2150??? Are they going all Hydro??


----------



## jr680681974

Its not like I'm a bandit rep. or something. The 2250 was what I chose because it was new and only a few thousand more, and it ground as good as a used 2150 that day... Learn from your mistakes I guess...

Im not talking about a 25hp mini skid loader mount, they are worthless too. But I have a cat 277 with a stump grinder attachment for it, machine is 80hp and works great, had it for 7 or 8 years now.


----------



## jr680681974

Bigstumps said:


> *Hate to say I told you so but.......*
> 
> "I can't believe a 2250 with 27HP will out grind a 2150 with 37HP. Something must have been seriously wrong with the 2150!!
> 
> You can take a Rayco 1672M and out grind the 1672DXH easily - same thing has to apply here.
> 
> The 2250 can't really have any more power than the mini skid mount grinders - 25HP Hydros - and they are not good"
> 
> I told you so....
> 
> So now Bandit doesn't build the 2150??? Are they going all Hydro??



Yep they are going all hydro according to the dealer in omaha


----------



## jmfe

*2550xp 44 hp*



jr680681974 said:


> Yep they are going all hydro according to the dealer in omaha


 I am ordering mine now great grinder should have in 2/3 weeks,on belts will save on down time and $.........:msp_thumbup:44hp/4x4 w/plow around $33,500. Had a Vermeer SC252 to much maintenance [lot cheaper] took for ever to grind mid-size stumps and went thru 2 much belts,ect.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER

jmfe said:


> I am ordering mine now great grinder should have in 2/3 weeks,on belts will save on down time and $.........:msp_thumbup:44hp/4x4 w/plow around $33,500. Had a Vermeer SC252 to much maintenance [lot cheaper] took for ever to grind mid-size stumps and went thru 2 much belts,ect.




Sold my 2150 sept 1st and bought a new 2550 to get away from the constantly adj belts and greasing bearings, some have said u will lose power between belt and hyd drive, i have not seen that, the hyd wheel spin is much more than belt drive, and if anything the hyd drive cutting ability is superior to the belt drive, i have owned 4 diff grinders over the years and this is without a doubt the best one i have ever had, i think u will be very happy with ur purchase..

Bob....


----------



## PassionForTrees

Hey guys, not for nothing but just feeling like sharing my thougts on stump grinding. I used to have the smaller grinder tow behind unit about 30 hp and I absolutely hated grinding stumps, too much time and too much maintenance and sharpening so on and on. I sold the unit and stepped up to a 66 hp diesel. used descent condition for $18000. I am using 1100 series green teeth, and easily sharpen my self. cant beleive it, what used to take me 30 - 40 minutes takes me ( NOT KIDDING ) 3 - 4 minutes if that at times. now I like stump grinding, just hate the clean up. LOL seriously I dont think anything under 50 HP should be used for grinding and to make any money at it on top of that. Iknow we all dont have the money but I didnt either and worked my way up to it and just thought to share that with you all. Demo a unit over 50 hp and get back to me. tell me your thoughts. and I should appoligize now right cause you will spend the money and enjoy grinding and make your money back! Grind safe Rich.


----------



## jr680681974

I've been hearing good things about the 2550. I'll probably demo the 2550 with the 44hp diesel in the next month and trade my 2250 off for it. I'm betting the 2550 will cut time in half compared to the 2250.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER

jr680681974 said:


> I've been hearing good things about the 2550. I'll probably demo the 2550 with the 44hp diesel in the next month and trade my 2250 off for it. I'm betting the 2550 will cut time in half compared to the 2250.




It will....

Bob.....


----------



## Bigstumps

Local Vermeer salesman told me there is a recall on Bandit machines - says the wheel flew off one. Anybody heard of this??


----------



## jr680681974

Yep that's true. I just took my 2250 in for it, I think all the 2550's had the recall too. I'm asking $15,250 for my 2250, super low hours. Great for small stumps, or a rental company.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER

Just dropped my 2550 off at dealer 200 mile round trip, said they should have
the kit on by friday, said out of 258 machines 3 wheel failures all on the 2250, none
on the 2550, since a new concept, all hyd, i kinda expected some problems to iron
out, but not the grinding wheel coming off,,,thats really scary,,,,,i have also noticed
i cannot get on the bandit website by clicking on banners on site, something strange
going on......very pleased with machine overall but kinda spooked right now....


Bob.....


----------



## jr680681974

I hear ya Bob! That's a long haul for ya, hopefully they got the bugs worked out after this one. I'm looking to get a 2550 in the next year. I'm glad to hear guys are liking them, for I wish I would have bought one instead of the 2250.


----------



## treeman_25

Hi all, I just want to clarify that Bandit did not have a recall on these machines. There were a couple of instances that have occurred that had to do with the hydraulic drive motor shaft that is supplied to us by a vendor. To protect our customers and others from injury we decided to have everyone stop using these machines until we came up with a kit to ensure that if this shaft does break the wheel would not come off and cause injury. Glad to hear our competitors are using this against us when we are just trying to make sure our customers are being protected!!


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER

treeman_25 said:


> Hi all, I just want to clarify that Bandit did not have a recall on these machines. There were a couple of instances that have occurred that had to do with the hydraulic drive motor shaft that is supplied to us by a vendor. To protect our customers and others from injury we decided to have everyone stop using these machines until we came up with a kit to ensure that if this shaft does break the wheel would not come off and cause injury. Glad to hear our competitors are using this against us when we are just trying to make sure our customers are being protected!!



Checked out the kit yesterday at dealer when i dropped my 2550 off, hope the additional weight of kit on cutter wheel will not hurt performance, if i understand this kit is only temporary until the shaft problem can be solved and then new hyd motor shaft will be installed, am i correct ???

I wouldn't be too worried about the competitors, i have had 4 diff grinders, shaver, vermeer and bandit and none compare with my 2550, dealer service has been excellent and i commend bandit for taking preventative steps to ensure owner and customer safety...

Bob.....


----------

